# URGENT:  Another AMMO RECALL!



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 4, 2011)

Winchester is recalling some Ranger brand ammo in .223.

Olin Corporation, through its Winchester Division, is recalling six (6) lots of its RANGER® 223 Remington 64 Grain Power-Point® (PP) centerfire rifle ammunition (Symbol Number RA223R2). 

*Lot Numbers (last four characters): DK01, DK11, DK21, DK31, DK41, and DK51* 

Through extensive evaluation Winchester has determined the above lots of RANGER® Law Enforcement ammunition may contain incorrect propellant. Incorrect propellant in this ammunition may cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable, and subject the shooter or bystanders to a risk of serious personal injury when fired. 

*DO NOT USE WINCHESTER® RANGER® 223 REMINGTON 64 GRAIN POWER-POINT® AMMUNITION THAT HAS A LOT NUMBER ENDING IN DK01, DK11, DK21, DK31, DK41 or DK51.* The ammunition Lot Number is ink stamped inside the right tuck flap of the 20-round carton, as indicated here: 

To determine if your ammunition is subject to this notice, review the Lot Number. If the last four characters of the Lot Number are DK01, DK11, DK21, DK31, DK41 or DK51 *immediately discontinue use* and contact Winchester toll-free at 866-423-5224https://shadowspear.com/vb/# to arrange for replacement ammunition and free UPS pick-up of the recalled ammunition. 

*This notice applies only to RANGER® 223 Remington 64 Grain Power-Point® centerfire rifle ammunition with lot numbers ending in DK01, DK11, DK21, DK31, DK41, and DK51. Other Symbol Numbers or Lot Numbers are not subject to this recall.* 

If you have any questions concerning this RANGER® Law Enforcement ammunition recall please call toll-free 866-423-5224https://shadowspear.com/vb/#, write to Winchester (600 Powder Mill Road, East Alton, IL 62024 Attn: RA223R2 Recall), or visit our website at www.winchester.com. 
﻿
﻿http://www.winchester.com/library/news/Pages/News-ProductWarningandRecall.aspx
﻿


----------

